# Smoked Kangaroo



## jamie sach (Jan 31, 2017)

Gday meat lovers. You have an Aussie in the ranks. 

I'm hoping to get some advice. I'm a bit new to this caper but have enjoyed some success making cacciatore style sausage from pork, venison, wild boar and kangaroo. I have a nice little set up with an old fridge that I can control temp and humidity. I have all the usual cure stuff.

Now, I'm hoping to replicate an amazing recipe I got a censored glimpse of from a chef 25 years ago. She was brineing then smoking fillets of kangaroo which had the most amazing flavour. Here is what I know. The brine solution had lots of juniper, pepper and bay leaf. The fillets are about 500gms each. Kangaroo is very lean like venison. I think they were only in brine for about 24 hours, but it may have been longer. After that they were sent to a local smokehouse. I'm not sure if they were hot or cold smoked, but I know they were smoked for at least 12 hours using native red gum which is quite a strong flavour. Given how tender and juicy they were, I suspect cold smoked.The resultant product was amazing. Firm yet moist. You had to semi freeze it to slice it thin like prosciutto. 

So, now I'm keen to have a go at home but I don't want to die of botulism. None of the recipes I have seen online seem to quite nail what I want to do. I'm hoping someone out there has some ideas on how to attack this one. If it works on wiild boar or venison it will work on Roo. Happy to post pics as I go!

Cheers,    One hungry Aussie


----------



## crazzycajun (Jan 31, 2017)

Look for a post by bear carver in the search engine look up smoked venison dried beef and see if resembles what you remember good luck:welcome1:


----------



## jamie sach (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the tips. Great web site !


----------

